# K9 Puppy Gold?



## extremegiants (Mar 16, 2008)

I was walking down the aisles looking for some new toys for Sasha, when I came across the supplement section. K9 Puppy Gold caught my eye, and I read the label. It contained pretty much everything you could think of, my question is, has anyone used these kinds of formulas on their puppies? Is it worth the money?

Here's a link for it......
Tell me what you think!

http://www.k9power.com/k9_puppy_gold.php


----------



## VKristallaugen4 (Oct 5, 2005)

It's more for a pregnant/lactating bitch, or a puppy who for some reason needs to be bottle fed or supplemented.

I used it with the only litter I had out my Leuka, I liked the results.

I would not supplement a growing pup beyond 4 months of age with it.


----------



## djpohn (Jun 27, 2003)

It is good for puppies per the label 4-6 months. I used it for two litters and sent the pups home with it from my last litter.


----------



## VKristallaugen4 (Oct 5, 2005)

Everyone has there own opinion, as I stated I wouldn't use it beyond 4 months for med/large/giant breeds. I don't like to add too much to a growing pup.


----------



## extremegiants (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks, when I first saw it, I jokingly thought it was creatine for puppies. I think I'll try it out, just a few sprinkles here and there.


----------

